# [Video] My 3-sticker SuneCLL recognition



## scottishcuber (Apr 13, 2015)

Original thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43098-3-Sticker-sune-CLL-recognition-method

Cheat-sheet and images: http://imgur.com/a/Gwu73#0

Basically if you are a beginner I think this is the best way to go. For more advanced 2x2ers I doubt switching will make much difference, the instant recognition is probably just as good and if you're so used to the common system it doesn't matter. I just prefer this.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks for making this


----------



## KevinG (Apr 13, 2015)

Switching wouldn't make a difference for me but it's still a awesome recog system!!
I actually like the last case.
Alg: R U2 R' F R U2 R' U L F' L' F


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool, thanks. I need to work on my sune recognition... I keep forgetting which corners I'm supposed to be looking at.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 13, 2015)

No problem Ollie.

@Kevin: hmm I use the mirror of that, how fast can you execute it?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 13, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> No problem Ollie.
> 
> @Kevin: hmm I use the mirror of that, how fast can you execute it?


.85ish for the sune and .75ish for the anti-sune (the lefty alg) but my hands are cold.So probably a bit faster.


----------

